

Nexus 5 with KitKat: hands-on impressions - vladgur
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/31/5049068/googles-nexus-5-with-android-kit-kat-available-today-starting-349

======
vladgur
Why oh why cant google fix the scrolling performance?

"Speaking of rendering, the old bugbear of Android has always been scrolling
performance. Especially in Chrome, there's always been a sense of lag that
seemed completely out of place on top-tier devices. On the Nexus 5, we're very
sad to report that the situation doesn't seem any better. There is still not a
one-to-one relationship between your finger and the screen, and it's still
crazy-making."

